# P95 question. 10 vs 15



## rahlquist (Nov 29, 2007)

May sound like an odd question, but I want to make sure. The P95, does it only come in the one size? So could you use the 15 round clip in the gun purchased with the 10 round mag? Or are the grips on the 15 shot wider to accommodate the staggered loads in the clip vs the single stack for the 10 round?


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

rahlquist said:


> May sound like an odd question, but I want to make sure. The P95, does it only come in the one size? So could you use the 15 round clip in the gun purchased with the 10 round mag? Or are the grips on the 15 shot wider to accommodate the staggered loads in the clip vs the single stack for the 10 round?


I'm pretty sure the actual P95 is the same, but the 10-shot model is probably a CA-specific model.


----------

